# Digitizer?



## TISSCOTT (Oct 26, 2017)

Can anyone recommend a high quality digitizer?


----------



## ThreeKingsDesign (Mar 29, 2016)

What do you need digitized? I can take a stab at it for you if you'd like...no charge.


----------



## TISSCOTT (Oct 26, 2017)

Well im looking to get stuff digitized for dri fit and moisture wic polos to reduce puckering.

Most of my research shows that it is the digitizing that makes a difference to reduce puckering


----------



## ThreeKingsDesign (Mar 29, 2016)

Have you read this thread?

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/embroidery/t116997.html


----------



## Alexkuter (Oct 12, 2017)

I suggest you that, just write "Digitizing Services". I hope the top 10 best results with digitizing prices will help you alot.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

Alexkuter said:


> I suggest you that, just write "Digitizing Services". I hope the top 10 best results with digitizing prices will help you alot.


digitizers aren't allowed to respond....that would be against the rules in here.


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

24by7digitizing is who I use when I am to busy to do my own digitizing. They are great at what they do for the price and usually get the design back to you within 24 hours unless it is something insanely complicated.

Also, from my experience puckering usually has more to do with backing/hooping than the digitized design. I always put a layer of tearaway behind my cutaway when dealing with anything that stretches. Slowing down the sewing speed helps also as the fabric will rebound better.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

Lees Custom said:


> puckering usually has more to do with backing/hooping than the digitized design.


digitizing CAN have a lot to do with puckering. make sure there is sufficient underlay and make sure your design doesn't have too much density or fill stitches that run directly left and right or up and down. running with the grain of the fabric can definitely make it pucker. the whole area should be stabilized with underlay before any other stitches sew. not just underlay under each individual stitch group.


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

Didn't mean to say that wasn't true. However when I sew something on cotton and then it sews differently on Poly, I find instead of redoing a design you can counter it by using different backing methods rather easily.

To each their own, but I digitize my designs and run them on my Brother machines. If backing doesn't work, I go back to the design. Take the simple path first is what I was suggesting.


----------



## digidana (Jun 20, 2016)

Lees Custom said:


> Didn't mean to say that wasn't true.


right....i was just trying to make the point that its not always the machine or backing or operator error. there are a lot of really bad digitizers out there...or people that just buy software and think its as easy as point and click.

i'm sure its very frustrating for new embroiderers that are try to stitch a design and having problems and not knowing if its the design or the machine, etc.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

digidana said:


> digitizers aren't allowed to respond....that would be against the rules in here.


Maybe if this post was in the REFERRALS AND RECOMMENDATIONS forum, where it really should be?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

tfalk said:


> Maybe if this post was in the REFERRALS AND RECOMMENDATIONS forum, where it really should be?


No, it belongs right where it is. 

He's asking for our advice on Digitizers that we've used or know. He's not asking for Digitizers to contact him directly.


----------



## Lees Custom (Mar 1, 2013)

digidana said:


> right....i was just trying to make the point that its not always the machine or backing or operator error. there are a lot of really bad digitizers out there...or people that just buy software and think its as easy as point and click.
> 
> i'm sure its very frustrating for new embroiderers that are try to stitch a design and having problems and not knowing if its the design or the machine, etc.


Haha there are definitely some bad digitizers out there. I usually send designs to anyone who offers a "free trial", and although most come back more than acceptable, some are so bad it is kind of pathetic. 

Some of them I swear are just typing TTF files in instead of manually digitizing fonts also. Sure it works for some fonts, but overall I find most programs lack in this aspect.


----------



## dssecialtees (Jun 24, 2016)

I use Ignition Drawimg have for 6 years they do great work and turn around is about 24 hours


----------



## franklinslim (Mar 1, 2017)

TISSCOTT said:


> Can anyone recommend a high quality digitizer?


How did you get on? Did you find a reliable good quality digitizer?


----------



## Lapausita99 (Oct 20, 2017)

Tisscott,
We've used Ann several times in the past and had some very nice work done for us. Here's her page where you can ask for a quote: https://www.annthegran.com/customdigitizing_atg.aspx
Good luck.


----------

